# Grocery delivery service?



## heartface

Are there any supermarkets in Tokyo that do a home delivery service for groceries? I would like to order food to be delivered for when I arrive next week


----------



## larabell

There's a grocery co-op which takes grocery orders on a weekly basis and delivers them to your door (??????????????????????? | ??????) but it's only in Japanese. The National Azabu supermarket in Hiroo can deliver to your door but I'm not sure you can "order" things, per-se. I believe their delivery service assumes you've already bought the stuff in the store and simply don't want to carry it home yourself.


----------



## Joppa

larabell said:


> There's a grocery co-op which takes grocery orders on a weekly basis and delivers them to your door (??????????????????????? | ??????) but it's only in Japanese. The National Azabu supermarket in Hiroo can deliver to your door but I'm not sure you can "order" things, per-se. I believe their delivery service assumes you've already bought the stuff in the store and simply don't want to carry it home yourself.


National Azabu do take online orders, but the site is in Japanese only:
??????? - Yahoo!??????


----------



## xabiaxica

Joppa said:


> National Azabu do take online orders, but the site is in Japanese only:
> ??????? - Yahoo!??????


well in that case it's easier to load up our trolley & get them to deliver it!!


----------



## Joppa

xabiachica said:


> well in that case it's easier to load up our trolley & get them to deliver it!!


I suppose the OP doesn't have much time to shop and wants to order online and get it delivered - quite a lot of people in UK do this regularly.


----------



## xabiaxica

Joppa said:


> I suppose the OP doesn't have much time to shop and wants to order online and get it delivered - quite a lot of people in UK do this regularly.


I do it in Spain


how do you know so much about Japan?


----------



## Joppa

xabiachica said:


> I do it in Spain
> 
> 
> how do you know so much about Japan?


Lived there for a while!


----------



## heartface

larabell said:


> There's a grocery co-op which takes grocery orders on a weekly basis and delivers them to your door but it's only in Japanese. The National Azabu supermarket in Hiroo can deliver to your door but I'm not sure you can "order" things, per-se. I believe their delivery service assumes you've already bought the stuff in the store and simply don't want to carry it home yourself.


I'm moving to Japan and quite like the idea of food and supplies coming to me rather than trawling a supermarket jet lagged, if National Azabu deliver then that suits me too. I don't have any transport for a big shop.


----------



## kbtokyo

National & Nissen are international supermarkets.
Once you get settled in and want to do some exploring 
you should try a Japanese one i.e. Isetan, Peacock orDaien.


----------



## curtisbud

Same day delivery service is necessary. Even a business that is well organized and well established may need the services of a same day courier on occasion, when getting important papers to a client. So your services play a very important role.


----------

